# Clothing vs cars



## Banned (Mar 6, 2014)

---------- Post Merged at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 06:44 PM ----------

I can't stop laughing at this.  I'm finding it absurdly more funny than it probably is.:lol:


----------



## Retired (Mar 6, 2014)

:facepalm:  I had to read it a few times before I got it.......senior moment

Good one, Turtle!:rofl:


----------

